# Wiikey Fusion Clones



## modrobert (Mar 15, 2011)

I just want to let you know that clones of Wiikey Fusion are sold by some shops. Only the genuine/original product with valid serial number can be used to register and download updates from the official site: http://www.wiikey.cn.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Apr 2, 2011)

Great post, people need to know


----------



## ncaissie (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I got Screwed!


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for you post here.


----------

